# ATV Trailer Storage Shed's



## sublime68charger (Nov 6, 2008)

This is the Old shed.  have around $150 in it.  $50 for truck topper,  $70 for 4x4/2x4 for bracing,
$30 in tar for the rubber roofing over the middle where the toppers meet.







works Ok for storage of ATV's and trailers that are used for hauling wood.

shes not fancy, but it's functional and only me and woodland critter's have to look at it.


The New Shed 





loaded on trailer and ready to be moved to it's new location.






where she's sitting now and still needs work.
have added 2nd layer or sheeting boards to the roof and patch those that was missing and put down a layer of tin.  Got the side pretty well put back together also removed the walk in door and added a window in place and have the siding back down to cover the exposed beam that is sitting on a row of cement block's.

my cost in this other than probaly 60hours of labor is around $50 for nails and screw's 

sublime out.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 6, 2008)

Did you get paid to remove it? If you did ,  SWEET


----------



## Elderthewelder (Nov 7, 2008)

being a Mopar fan , I was hoping for pics of a lime 68 Charger


----------



## sublime68charger (Nov 7, 2008)

all ya gotta due is ask,

this is one of my fav's,

Ah the Summer GearHead Dream Pic, 
a 78 ford and and a 68 charger 
backlite by the soft glow of the garage lights of a task that is going on well into the night. LOL







there are a few more sprinkled throughout my cardomain site,

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/534733

sulbime out


----------



## sublime68charger (Nov 7, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> Did you get paid to remove it? If you did ,  SWEET



no I did'nt get paid to remove it,  but the labor to prep the building for removal was provide by the local HS home improvment class  I guess I had to invest in $150 for 2x12 that was 18' long and the X bracing 2x8's also.  but they did all the work and had it loaded on the trailer and they replace both the bottom beam's that were pretty rotten in places.

They took the 2x12 and ran lag bolts into each 2x4 stud down the inside of the walls and then put down 3 beams arcoss the trailer deck that supported the 2x12 which held the building up.  

also the striped off around 4 layers of shingles to lighten the load.
There not quiet Mega Movers but they got the job done and they had fun doing it.
i


----------



## smokinj (Nov 7, 2008)

Mopar steels the show! nice car


----------

